# Bar Keepers Friend



## theonlykikki (Feb 22, 2017)

Does spray foam or powder work best?


----------



## jblaylock (Feb 22, 2017)

Powder.

If you're cleaning ACLs, use BKF, then a little bit of carnuba wax to condition the label and restore color.  The BKF dries it out.


----------

